# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نکات مهمی رو که توی دفترچه ثبت نام خوندین ، اینجا به بچه ها بگین

## javad76

سلام بچه ها ی کنکوری !

همونطوری که دیدین خوندن دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور خیلی طاقت فرساست برای همین ممکنه که بعضی ها ، نکات مهمی رو تو ی دفتره درست ندیده باشن ، 

برای همین اگه نکته ، دستورالعمل و یا تذکر خاصی دیدین که خیلی مهمه اینجا بگین تا بچه ها دچار مشکل نشن 

مثل : 



و یا :

----------


## saeed_1234

این دومی که نوشته فرم رو باید تحویل بدیم یعنی چی؟؟؟؟یکی راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## SNIPER

چه  فرمی رو تحویل بدین ؟ کجا نوشته ؟

----------


## mohamadj07

در مورد فرم 2 کسی توضیحی نداره؟؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

خوشا مشهد و وصف بی مثالش

----------


## mohamadj07

خب این فرمه اخرش به چه دردی میخوره؟!!!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> خب این فرمه اخرش به چه دردی میخوره؟!!!


امضات خیـــــلی باحاله ! کلی باهاش خندیدم !! :Yahoo (23): 
یه جورایی فکر کنم داره حال الانتو نشون میده که داری دفترچه رو میخونی یا از قبل همین امضات بوده ؟!؟

..................

رفع اسپم : والا من نمیدونم ...

----------


## mohamadj07

> امضات خیـــــلی باحاله ! کلی باهاش خندیدم !!
> یه جورایی فکر کنم داره حال الانتو نشون میده که داری دفترچه رو میخونی یا از قبل همین امضات بوده ؟!؟
> 
> ..................
> 
> رفع اسپم : والا من نمیدونم ...


:yahoo (4):
از قبل همین بوده...بخاطر پ.خ ها بوده که میومد...این مدلی کردن منو ک دیگه بستمش (استثناء الان بازه برای چند ساعت) !!  :Yahoo (50):  
رفع اسپم: کسی نمیدووووووونه؟

----------


## saeed_1234

اخه از كدوم نقطه چين جدا كنيم؟؟؟؟پست هم كه اين دفترچه ها رو نمياره بريم بگيريم

----------


## SanliTa

تبصره 2: عكس خواهران بايد با حجاب و صورت كامل آنان مشخص باشد.(خیلی مهمه خخخخخخ)
تبصره 3: در صورت ارسال عكس غيرمعتبر، ثب تنام داوطلب باطل شده و حق شركت در آزمون از وي سلب م يگردد.
تذكر خيلي مهم: با توجه به مشكلات به وجود آمده در آزمو نهاي قبلي، در خصوص اشتباه در ارسال عكس داوطلبان كه اين موضوع اكثراً به
وسيله داوطلباني كه در كافي نت ثبت نام مي كنند، رخ داده است تأكيد مي گردد چنانچه ثبت نام خود را توسط كافي نت ها انجام
مي دهيد، علاوه بر كنترل اطلاعات ثبت نامي، حتماً نسبت به كنترل عكس ارسالي دقت نماييد تا اشتباهاً عكس داوطلبي به جاي
عكس شما ارسال نگردد

----------

